
Noda Time is born - gthank
http://msmvps.com/blogs/jon_skeet/archive/2009/11/06/noda-time-is-born.aspx
======
nswanberg
_I want it to be a shining example of how to build, maintain and deploy an
open source .NET library._

I'm interested in the end result but also how he resolves the issues he
brought up on running the project (handling documentation, builds, code
signing, etc.). This should be fun to watch.

